# Straight Thru eyepiece magnifier for 50D/70D........



## Plainsman (Feb 2, 2014)

Can anyone advise on a suitable type (ie NOT the prism right angle type that Canon make)?

Any recommendations for the ones on ebay?

Magnification of 1.3 to 1.5X would be fine.

Nikon make a good one but doubtful whether it would fit Canon.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## 1kind (Feb 12, 2014)

Plainsman said:


> Can anyone advise on a suitable type (ie NOT the prism right angle type that Canon make)?
> 
> Any recommendations for the ones on ebay?
> 
> ...


http://www.1kindphotography.com/2011/09/diy-nikon-dslr-camera-dk-17m.html

EP-EX15II


----------

